# Baby Bella



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

For now her name is Bella, because she is so pretty. She is another rescue that I took in yesterday. I tried to turn away...but it is the holiday season and I ended up coming back for her. She is very young, about 3 weeks or so. She reeked last night so she had a nice warm bath and guess what. She has lice. I am not surprised, but it is alright as my mouse JD came home with lice months ago and I still have the meds that knock them out in a few days. 
I have yet to decide if I will keep her and introduce her to my girls eventually or if I will foster her for a bit then adopt her out. We will see.
I used Tempest's dog bed for a photoshoot and she got curious and decided to come over and see. She loves rodents and is always curious about em. The last picture was WAY too light and had to be darkened just so you could make the baby out under Tempest's belly.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

So cute!!!!! Tempist is cute too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

She is a cutie!!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

She's precious!!!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you 
I checked her lice yesterday and it is already gone! Which I am very happy about.


----------



## teaelves (Nov 13, 2012)

She's ADORABLE!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

She is a little cutie! Aptly named.


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

She´s very cute!


----------



## kmaria (Nov 30, 2012)

I love her markings! She's beautiful!


----------



## RedRosyify (Nov 25, 2012)

Goodness, what a stunning rat! She's so precious!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

She is beyond cute and I love that your dog loves ratties


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think you should keep her lol she is adorable


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

She is so beautiful. Love the big Doe eyes. That is a keeper!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I wanted to keep her, but I found a family that had never owned rats before only a ferret. They had a Martins Cage all ready for her, but she is still too small! XD They will be adopting another female in a week. But it was so sweet, they drove and hour and a half to come get her and the little boy ran out of the car to mine to come and see her! The whole family could not contain themselves!


----------

